# Nantucket - Tristram's Landing beach



## Corinne (Jul 12, 2008)

I just put a week on hold at Tristram's Landing for July 25th.  I thought it was a great last minute score.  I did a little research, though, and discovered that Madaket Beach is closed because a storm eroded the access to it, making it dangerous.  :-(  Isn't this the beach TL uses?  Given that we won't have a car (we'll likely rent bikes), how inconvenient will it be to have to get to another good beach?  Traveling party will be me, DH and DD (11) and probably DD's friend.  

Any thoughts from you Tristram's/Nantucket aficionados? Sheila?

Thanks in advance,
Corinne


----------



## Corky (Jul 12, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, where did you find a July week at the last minute - here on TUG, RCI????.  That is an awesome find.

Sorry I can't help answer  your beach question.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 12, 2008)

Corinne,


Here's a good link to Nantucket Beaches


Richard


----------



## Corinne (Jul 12, 2008)

*Found it at RCI online*

Corky,

Yes, it was through RCI.  And yes, I thought it was pretty awesome, too!

-Corinne 



Corky said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you find a July week at the last minute - here on TUG, RCI????.  That is an awesome find.
> 
> Sorry I can't help answer  your beach question.


----------



## Craig (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tristram's Beach*

Tristram's has there own private beach and it is still accessible...it's a nice walk on a dirt road. I believe the public beach in Madaket may have reopened. 

Was the week you put on hold on Last Call??? What a find!!  You'll LOVE the bike paths!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 12, 2008)

*Alas, I cannot keep this one!*

Thanks everyone for the information.  Richard, thanks for the link to the beaches.  I hadn't come across that one yet.  It has nice detail.  Craig, thanks for the info on Tristram's beach.  Good to know.  I found the TL week doing a regular on-line search with Mt. Amanzi week which is set to expire in a few months (gotta use it up!).   The TL week may have been available in RCI's Last Call also, but I didn't get that far.  When I saw it pop up in my search results, I just grabbed it as fast as my little fingers could type. 

Now the sad part.  After reviewing our family schedule we've decided we can't make this week work.  If anyone is interested in it, I can try to coordinate with you when I release it.   


-Corinne


----------



## dmharris (Jul 12, 2008)

I would take it in a heart beat, but I trade through II.  Bummer.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Getting to Tristrams Landing via Nantucket Ferry*

*
I seen Tristram`s Landing online too..*

However, with the expense of taking our vehicle
Cost: $215 each way via the ferry I had to pass.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW! That was a great find. A supervisor told me that last year only two Tristram's weeks were deposited for the whole summer. We got Memorial Day week this year and have an early June week booked for next year. I'd love to get a second week to go with it, but I guess it will be close to impossible. Got to get an ongoing search going.

The Madaket Beach WAS closed when we there about a month ago, so we drove on by it and went down past Mr Rogers' House to watch the sunset most days. I'm not sure what they call that beach, but it's very nice. Since we had our car, it was easy, but it wouldn't be real far on bilkes. No sidewalks or paved roads for the last part, so that would be sort of a pain.

We cry every time we pay the high ferry fees for our car, but have really missed it the few times we've left it on the mainland. Even the year we borrowed a car, it was a pain getting all our stuff back off the island, especially since we had picked up an antique or two. The Harbor Master threatened to charge us for excess freight.

My favorite resort. Wish I could go again. 1000 miles from home and no extra annual leave for the year. So sad. Can't even send my kid since she'll be moving that week.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 13, 2008)

Can anyone still see this week? I couldn't pull it just now.

Sheila


----------



## SBK (Jul 14, 2008)

Just curious -- what would it cost to park your car at the ferry and then rent a car on Nantucket?  More or less than the ferry?  Or do they even rent cars there?

It is apparently the cooler than cool place for the really rich and connected folks to go.  :whoopie: 

Remeber the sitcom "Wings?"


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 14, 2008)

*Steamship Authority - Martha`s Vineyard & Nantucket*

*
Will I be able to park my car at the Steamship Authority’s terminal?*

You will be able to park your car at either the terminal itself or, 
more likely, at one of the Authority’s off-site parking facilities. 

If your car is parked at an off-site parking facility, the Authority   provides free shuttle bus service between that facility and the terminal. 
The Authority’s off-site parking facilities for its Woods Hole terminal are located in Falmouth (on Palmer Avenue and Gifford Street) and Bourne 
(on Route 28A in the village of Cataumet during the summer only). 
The Authority’s off-site parking facilities for its Hyannis terminal are located at various addresses in the village of Hyannis 
(Lewis Bay Road, Yarmouth Road and Brooks Road). 

Woods Hole Terminal Palmer Ave  
 May 15 thru October 14  $12.00 per day
Off-Site Parking Lots (Cataumet, Sun and Gifford) 
May 15 thru Oct 14  $10.00

Hyannis Main Lot  May 15 thru September 14  $12.00 
Off-Site Yarmouth Road Lot  May 15 thru Sep 14  $15.00

*Mainland Parking Rates -  $10 to $15 per day  *


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.nantucketislandrentacar.com/about_us.html

http://www.nantucketchamber.org/directory/trans/car.shtml

http://nantucket.net/trans/on.php


Richard


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 14, 2008)

The one advantage I could see in renting a vehicle on the island (even if the dollars aren't that great) is that you might be able to rent one that already has the over-sand sticker. The drive to Great Point is wonderful.

Sheila


----------

